# The Mis-Adventures of Lucius the Eternal



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So after a post i did about Lucius the Eternal I decided im gonna start this goofy thread about Lucius being diffrent situations. I though it miht be a lil funny and give a nice break from all the more serious disscussins we have on these forums. So if you like the following keep an eye for I will do more later.

Lucius's lunch break

Lucius enters McDonald's in all his glory sword, whip, power armour, and all and walks to the counter and is gretted by the cashier.

Cashier "hello welcome to McDonalds what can I get you."
Lucius " I am Lucius! I demand a 20 piece mcnugget meal large with a diet coke."
Casheir " Im sorry sir but we are all out of nuggets its been a busy day can I get you something else."
Lucius gives the man an evil stare while unfurling his whip "I am Lucius and you will give me my mcnuggets for which i demand."
Cashier " Um mr. Lucius sir im sorry but we are out i can get my manager if you like but there is nothing i can do"
Lucius swings his whip around and wraps around the cashier's neck and lifts the man off the ground and moves him closer to his face." You cannot deny me nuggets I am Lucius no one denies me what i desire."
The whip tightens enuff to completely seperate the man's head from his body and the corpse topples to the floor. Just then the manager runs up.
Manager " What the hell are you doin who the hell do you think you are. Sir please leave."
Lucius " I am Lucius and now im thirsty i demand a large diet coke"
the manager hurrys and gives lucius his drink and tells him to leave.
Lucius takes a large gulp of the soda and says "Ahhhhh thats better now give me my nuggets and fries or i will get naked and burn this place to the ground for I am Lucius the Eternal."
Manager " Sir we DO NOT HAVE ANY NUGGETS TO SELL AND FOR THE LOVE ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEASE KEEP YOUR CLOTHES/ ARMOUR OR WHATEVER YOUR WEARING ON"

20 min. later Lucius walks confidently from the charred remains of the McDonalds dragging a bruised and beat up manger by his hair in one hand and in the other a box 20 nuggets and not wearing his armour.
Manager " please Im sorry i didn't even know those were hidden in the freezer"
Lucius drops the man to the ground, looks at him and says " I am Lucius" and continues to walk away eating his nuggets and sipping his soda.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

What the fuck. People turned to look at me when I read this. Pretty funny.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

"No Lucius, you are the zombies!"

And then Lucius was a McNugget.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Would be funny if he choked on that chicken nugget and possessed it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Would be funny if he choked on that chicken nugget and possessed it.


I didnt think of that one


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

More plox. this is good shit mon.

*Edit* 

Its nice to see something original every now and then.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yay for Lucius the Eternally bored - Eater of Mc Nuggets.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a strange need to buy the lucius model and model him with some mcnuggets.
Cool and original


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lucius, after ten thousand years of perfecting his combat technique and fulfilling his every whim, decides it is time to pursue a new hobby. After much deliberation, he decides reading might be a relaxing change of pace. So he visits the nearest library. 

Upon entering, his heavily armoured boots make a mess of the timber floor. Paying the splintered floorboards no heed, he proceeds to the adult section. He browses for half an hour, then realizes that this stuff is far too similar to his everyday life and instead heads for the arts and crafts section. 

To his pleasure, the many wonderful illustrations and helpful tutorials awaken a passion unlike any he had felt before and he immediately decides to take up painting, to hell with reading. 

Grabbing the nearest library patron, Lucius proceeds to construct a paintbrush using the hair and bones of the unfortunate fellow and fashions a pallette from his skull. Using several more conveniently located skulls he mixes up blood and other fluids into the colours he needs and sets to work. He sings his praises to Slaanesh as he paints, finding joy in every brush stroke. 

Within three hours, Lucius stands triumphant beaming with pride at the mural of Slaanesh`s garden he has created. 

The librarian walks over quietly and gives an impressed nod. 

'Not bad.' She says. 'But could you move it into the adult section please? Those pink skinned ladies in the corner are not suitable viewing for children.' 



Good idea Spore! :biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Anger Management
After the incident at McDonalds and the slaying of several library personnel Fulgrim decided that Lucius shall attend anger management classes. Lucius promptly agreed since he didn't have a choice in the matter.

Lucius as before wlks into the anger mngt. class and to his surprise notices his old battle buddy from the HH days Kharn the Betrayer sitting next to his 10 yr old son. Lucius feeling a lil more confident in this class has a seat next to him. The other poeple in the room began to stare at the 3 individuals in both curiosity and fear.
then the thearapist enters and begins.
Thearapist: good morning everyone id'e like to welcome you all here today and wanna begin by having you all introduce yourselves and why you are here. lets start with you The man points to one of the more normal people there.
the man says : Im steve and my wife says i have anger issues since i lost my temper and wound up hitting my 12 yr old son.
Then next two others begin to tell there issues and why they are there nothing unusal. One was a woman who slapped a cop for giving her a ticket and the other wound up getting into a few fights over some jokes directed towards him. Then it was Lucius' turn.
Lucius: I am Lucius! I do not have anger issues and if you disagree i shall challenge thee to a dual.
Thearapist: don't be ashamed Luciuen-
Lucius: Lucius
Thearapist: Lucius. we are all here today for a reason you can tell us we won't judge.
Lucius then stands to tower over the man and states.
Lucius: I am Lucius and I do not have anger issues. Speak another word and I shall fight thee naked for I am Lucius the Eternal.
Thearapist : Ok! moving on and you.
Kharn: kill maim burn kill kill maim
the thearapist was a lil confused and just didn't understand when the lil boy next to Kharn stood up and said
Kharn's son: Hello I'm his son billy and I will be translating for you since you don't speak Khornate. My father just said his name is Kharn and his wife made him show up since his last fit of rage caused the death of 2 planets in the imperium.
The Thearapist then said "ok well now let us begin so Lucius do you know of some more possitive ways to vent your anger rather than violence."
Lucius: Anger i do not know anger I only know pleasure and desire in worship of the great lord of excess. I do what pleases me and Slaanesh for I am Lucius.
Thearapist : Right is this why you burned a McDonalds to the ground for running out of mcnuggets.
Lucius : They attempted to deny me from fulfilling my desires. For I am Lucius and no man or xenos denies Lucius what he desires.
Thearapist : right well lets move on. Steve why did you strike your son.
Steve; the damn kid just wouldn't sit still and leave me alone while was tring to take a nap.
just then Kharn interjects
Kharn : Kill kill maim burn kill maim maim burn.
Billy : Daddy said your a coward and that you should fight someone that will pose a challenge.
Steve: what was that. listen you [email protected]^ktard ill come over there bash you f#%kin skull in if you wanna fight.
Kharn : kill kill maim 
Billy : He said your skull is not worthy to be given to the skull throne.
just then the thearapist interjects with saying " Ok now lets not resort to violence Kharn say your sorry."
Kharn : kill
Billy: he said no 
then Lucius stands again unsheathing his sword while Kharn begins to pull out Gore Child.
Thearapist : hey hey hey now put the weapons away and sit down.
Lucius : Silenece I am Lucius I doo as I desire.
Kharn : KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN
Billy : he said kill maim burn kill maim burn 
Kharn then hacks steve to shreds and begins to go bezerk and laying waste to all in his path. All the while Lucius grabs the thearapist and says " I am Lucius and I shall face thee naked" then tosses the man aside and removes his Armour.

1 Hour later

The room is a bloody mess. Not one thing was left intact except for the one and only woman in the class.
Billy : daddy you know mommy isn't gonna be happy about this.
Kharn : maim
Billy : yeah she is prolly gonna make you sleep outside tonight
Kharn then looks at Lucius and says "kill kill maim kill burn"
Lucius : So be it. You may stay at my place tonight. We shall drink and be merry for I am Lucius.
The boy and Kharn began to leave when the woman on the floor covered in others blood looks up scared and to notice Lucius standing over her.
Lucius : I am Lucius 
he then turns to leave.

Next time Lucius goes to the club


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Loved it, might want to space out the speech though :victory:.

Bane of Kings out.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Loved it, might want to space out the speech though :victory:.
> 
> Bane of Kings out.


Cool thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They are pretty funny. Keep them coming.

SGMAlice


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

This post made my day, not too bad since I just woke up. :biggrin:

Hope to read more!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice anger managment class. Why didn't Lucius do something to the chick though?


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuck dude keep em comin, truly enjoyed that read.


----------



## Wysten (Dec 14, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Nice anger managment class. Why didn't Lucius do something to the chick though?


He probably did, to the remaining body of steve and pretty much anyone he could gets his hands on, before and after Kharn vented on them. XD


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

really funny! 

Kill Maim maim burn! XD


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I glad you guys are enjoying these ill prolly have a new tale to tell soon... thanks again


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lucius is a total bro.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucius meets a mightier foe

Lucius and his two Noise Marine bodygaurds enter a local tavern for couple of drinks.

The 3 sit at the bar order there drinks and begin to enjoy themselves when a a tall muscular man trips and falls right into Lucius causing him to spill his drink.
Lucius then stands to face the man responsible.

Lucius - I am Lucius the Eternal and who dares to spill thy dry drink?
Man - I am Beowulf Slayer of Monsters and i believe you spilled thee drink.

Lucius - Does one dare to question The Eternal. No one question me for i am Lucius the Eternal Champion of the Great Lord of Excess Slaanesh.

Beowulf - I am Beowulf the slayer of monsters and I do question thee.

NM1 - Come on Lucius lets not start any trouble.

Lucius - Silence you I am Lucius and this worm will not question me!

Beowulf - I am Beowulf does one dare to challenge thee?

Lucius - Indeed I Lucius shall dare challenge thee naked.

Beowulf - So be it I Beowulf Slayer of Monsters shall face thee naked as well.

the two begin to remove there clothing/armour each drawing a sword in the process.

Beowulf - I am Beowulf. Prepare to die!

Lucius - I am Lucius Prepare to die!
they begin to lock swords. What ensues is a dual of epic proportions neither one is more powerful than the other. Then they stop and face each other.

Beowulf - I am Beowulf.

Lucius - I am Lucius. 

Beowulf - I am Beowulf.

Lucius - I am Lucius. 

_2 Hours later_

Beowulf - I am Beowulf.

Lucius - I am Lucius. 

Beowulf - I am Beowulf.

Lucius - I am Lucius. 

Beowulf - I am Beowulf.

Lucius - I am Lucius.

finally after a few more hours of the above the two begin to fight again

As the fight rages one somwhere in the corner of the room someone manages to throw a beer bottle and smack Lucius in the back of the head. This catches Lucius off gaurd and turns to find the culprit. At this time Beowulf sees this as an oppurtunity and decapitates Lucius.

The two Noise Marine look in amazment as they can't believe that Beowulf would do such a dishonorable thing.

Beowulf raises his sword in the air

Beowulf - I am Beowulf Slayer of Monsters!!!

Beowulf begins to leave but while on his way out he turns and looks to the 2 Noise Marines with a smile.

Beowulf - I am Lucius


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

:rofl: These are epic, they are funny and original. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

I still like the first the best but that was pretty good, definitely original..i mean Beowulf..that brings me back lol, good job sah


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I found the perfect song for Lucius.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It's really unfortunate that they haven't included Lucius's possessing ability in game it would just be epic.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still prefer Lucius at anger management best. Not to say this one was bad but that one I think was better.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm... So we could put Lucius in any situation regardless of time?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

davidmumma66 said:


> Hmmmm... So we could put Lucius in any situation regardless of time?


Sure why not


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

A Modest Proposal.

Hail worms of GW

I am Lucius the Eternal and I am making the following demands...

1. Re-write the Chaos Space Marines Codex. My rules are all wrong. I am Lucius I cannot die. I demand you add the Following Rule

Lucius Never Dies and allways Wins - While Lucius is in play NO ONE CAN WIN EXCEPT LUCIUS. If Lucius is charged then the charging unit automatically dies no save what so ever.

2. The Lucius model is completely inaccurate. I shall be rescuplted and My unit type will be changed to a Monsterous Creature. No Eldar scum will ever be taller than me for I am Lucius.

3. I demand that the following new Codexes be Written and Released. 
Codex Slaanesh
Codex Lucius 
Both books will include the rule demanded in no. 1 For I am Lucius.

4. Codex Space Marines , Blood Angels , and any other Space Marine Codex will be completely removed and all Space Marine players will be forced to use the Chaos Space Marine codex minus my rule.

5. Daemonettes will be remodeled with 2 breasts. I am Lucius and have grown tired of hearing them complaign. 

6. You will write an updated Necrons Codex and it will now include me as an HQ choice. For I am Lucius.

7. Matt Ward will rewrite all fluff written by him.

8. Finally You will make Lucius have a 1+ /1+ save 

If my demands are not met I will destroy GW HQ and sacrifice your souls to great lord Slaanesh and any who oppose me will face me naked For I am Lucius the Eternal.

Sincerely 
Lucius the Eternal

P.S. I am Lucius


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the anger management one best.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah im still lookin for new situation for lucius and kharn to get into together again


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

You should have them go christmas shopping in a crowded mall, always wanted to hack up people during shopping season.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice ones but Anger Management Class was probably the funniest. Try doing one at Hershey Park or Disney world. That would be Hilarious, I am Lucuis!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG Lucius at Disney. I can only imagine what insanity that man can do there.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Lucius & Kharn at an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Prehaps Lucuis and Kharn go to a...pub and meet another CSM character and get into a fight with him, so a riot squad is brought in there is a big (bloody, from kharn's point of view) fight which results in the detonation of nuclear device underneath the fish and chip shop next door.

Something like that.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

How about The Misadventures of Lucius the Eternal McNugget?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Bada ba ba baa, I'm taking over it's body with daemonic energies after it kills me.

I am Lucius.


----------



## craftomega (Mar 2, 2011)

More of this would be awsome.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Lucius and Kharn at disney would be awesome. If only so Lucius beats the crap out of Mickey Mouse whilst Kharn burns down that annoying ride where they sing its a small world after all.

However both would have to get kicked about by a man in a Tigger suit.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Is he a tea or coffee guy?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Disney Land
Its Kharn’s son’s Birthday and to celebrate he decides to take him to Disney Land and invites his old buddy Lucius to accompany him.
The 3 decide to ride the It’s a Small World ride. About halfway through the ride begin to grow very annoyed by the small world song and the little mechanical puppets.
Kharn looks over at Lucius 
Khran: kill kill maim maim 
Lucius : Yes I to grow tired of this song and these little puppets for I am Lucius.
Kharn’s son: Daddy you promised mom, no killing, maiming, and burning today.
Kharn: kill kill kill 
Kharn’s son : Daddy please not today.
Kharn pulls out Gore Child and stands in the little boat full of people waving the axe in the air and screams .
Kharn : KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN
Then follows suit standing with his sword raised high.
Lucius : I am Lucius the Eternal and Kharn and I shall raze this place to the ground anyone who opposes shall face me naked.
The two begin demolishing the place not a single puppet in the building is left intact. Once all the puppets and decorations are destroyed Kharn looks to Lucius.
Kharn : maim maim burn
Lucius : I see! Then we slaughter those left in here with us. For I am Lucius and I desire everyone here to die and give there souls to the Great Slaanesh.
Lucius and Kharn then begin to slaughter everyone in the room all the while Khran’s son just sits with his face in his palm. And says “oh lord Khorne how long is this gonna last.”


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Disney Land Cont.
15 min. later
The 3 emerge from the ruins of the ride and waving there weapons in the air.

Kharn : KILL KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN.

Lucius : People of Disney Land I am Lucius and I demand you Bring me the great Mickey for I shall challenge him naked. 
All the while Kharn has run off screaming and cutting down all who just so happens to get in his path.

Lucius begins to slowly walk through crowds of people searching for the great Mickey. Pushing them aside shoving his way though when he finally gets to guy standing with a Mickey Mouse costume on.
Lucius points the blade of his sword directly up to the man’s throat. 

Lucius : I am Lucius and I desire your head. You will face me naked on the field of battle for I am Lucius.

Mickey : You want my head here.
The man removes the huge Mickey Mouse mask and hands it to Lucius and turns and begins to run the opposite direction.
Lucius drops the mask and flings his whip at the man and it and it grapples around the man’s ankle.

Lucius : You fool I am Lucius . No one cowers before me for you will face me Naked. 
Lucius drags the man closer and raises his sword to strike when he hears a very angry feminine voice behind. 

LUCIUS THE ETERNAL HALT WHAT YOUR DOING IN THE NAME OF SLAANESH…

Lucius turns to see who dares intervene to discover in his shock a beautiful daemonette standing behind him with a very disgusted look on her face.
Lucius : Naveh I demand to know what are you doing here. For I am Lucius.

Naveh : Can the I am a bad ass crap and put the man down and listen.
Lucius drops the man and faces Naveh.

Naveh : Ok in case you didn’t F#5kin know this place belongs to Slaanesh and he isn’t very happy with you and your 3 word vocabulary retard of a friend rampaging through here. 

Lucius : My love and sweet dearest I did not know this was Slaanesh’s place of worship fogive me. For I am Lucius.

Naveh : hmmmm lets see how could you not figure this one out. Happiest place on earth !!! Now come on we have to go Slaanesh wanted me to tell that you will fix and repair everything here that you destroyed and I am not allowed to pleasure you for 3 weeks. Is that clear!
Lucius : In service to the great Prince of Pleasure I shall do as you command for I am Lucius . 

Naveh : now I gotta go find out what to do with Mr. kill maim and burn.
Once Naveh turns and leaves Lucius turns and stabs the man in the Mickey suit straight through with his sword.

Lucius : I am Lucius
Off in the distance Naveh faintly yells
“ I saw that make that 6 weeks no pleasuring and 4 weeks no internet porn and don’t bother coming home tonight. Why did I marry such a blundering moron.”
Lucius walks away to begin rebuilding the park and whispers to himself “bitch I am Lucius”


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lol thats fucking hilarious. +rep


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That was funny. I always wanted to burn down that god-damn annoying ride!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

That cheatin Witch

BANG BANG BANG Lucius hears in the middle of the night at his door. So Lucius goes to the door to see who is waking him at this hour. He opens the door to see Kharn standiing there. 

Lucius : I am Lucius and what is it you demand at this witching hour.

Kharn : kill maim maim burn kill burn

Lucius : Samantha is cheating on you. I demand to know with who For I am Lucius.

Kharn : kill kill

Lucius : Marneus Calgar. Then we shall go and you will challenge him for the love of your wife. 

Kharn : maim maim burn

Lucius : Nonsense we will fight him naked and he will pay for his deeds for I am Lucius.

The two then head off to find Marneus.

Lucius and Kharn mange to find Marneus out drinking with a couple of his old buddies Vulcin He'Staan, and Pedro Cantor.

Kharn : KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN 
Kharn runs forward fueled with pure rage and hate towads the trio, but lucius grabs Kharn and pulls him back. 

Lucius : I apologise my good man but that would be foolish. I am Lucius and we will challenge themin honorable combat.

Kharn : kill kill kill

Lucius : They will die bloody deaths but first.

Lucius walks slowly oward the trio. 

Lucius : Marneus Calgar I am Lucius the Eternal. Kharn and I challenge the 3 of you in combat Naked.For I am Lucius.

Marneus, Vulcin and Pedro just laugh and stuble over as they are obviously 3 sheet to the wind.

Marneus : you 'hic' challenge 'hic' us. Are you 'hic' kidding. (he continues to laugh.

Vulcin : Why fight man lets just drink and talk it over a bowl and just blaze it up.
Vulcin then pulls out a pipe and a lighter and proceed to take a large hit and exhales a huge cloud of smoke. 

Pedro : Hey dude don't bogart that $h!t puff puff pass moth3r f&*ker

Kharn and Lucius at each other with a confused look on there face.

To Be Continued...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

*and the emperor does a barrel roll on the golden throne*


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

So far the Disney land pt2 is my favorite. Followed closely by the McDonald nugget escapade. But I am curious about on thing, who is Naveh? I looked on google but still didnt really find anything.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

koyukichan said:


> So far the Disney land pt2 is my favorite. Followed closely by the McDonald nugget escapade. But I am curious about on thing, who is Naveh? I looked on google but still didnt really find anything.


Well first off Im sorry to everyone who has been enjoying these for not adding more lately ive just been really busy.

Naveh is just a char. i created to be Lucius' wife in his mis-adventures. 
She has no significance within the 40k universe which is why you won't find anything on her.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

awesomesauce!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

A break from Lucius
Mortarion's Interviews

This time Drachus a run of the mill sorceror

Mortarion - Good day everyone and today on Morts Interviews we speak to Drachus the sorceror.
Mort. - So Drachus you use to be a librarian of the Imp. Fists chapter what made you turn to the Chaos side?
Drachus – Please call me WT.
Mort. – What’s that stand for?
Drachus- WARPTIME (he says swingin his fist in the air)
Mort. - Ok! Well anyway so what made you join the side of the big 4.
Drachus - because I like Warp Time (waves a fist in the air agin)
Mort. – Well its obvious what you fav. Power is but why is that. What about Lash or doom bolt.
Drachus – Does Lash let you hit twice . Nope Its all about the Warp Time Yeah. Can I get a Warp Time.
Mort. – your using it right now aren’t you its why you can’t seem to answer the question isn’t it?
Drachus – Warp Time
Mort. – Well then moving on which of the big mighty 4 do you favor and why?
Drachus – Well I guess if I had to choose it would be WARPTIME (Waves his fist again)
Mort. – Ok that’s it this is over Folks out there watching tonight let this be a lesson to you. When you must you use a power just say no to warp time if used too much well see for yourselves. 
Drachus continues to wave his hand in the air over and over yelling WARPTIME.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Naveh is just a char. i created to be Lucius' wife in his mis-adventures.
> She has no significance within the 40k universe which is why you won't find anything on her.


Thats actually kinda funny. One of the google links mentioned a cult to Lilith and Naveh.
I just have two questions, Why is lucius kinda dumb, and why does most of his actions lead to him being naked?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

It's Lucius. He doesn't need a reason.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

I suppose in the current context that is acceptable. And more importantly, naked duels are funny.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually modeled him after the old CGI beowulf movie which starred anthony hopkins and angelina joalie (prolly butchered her name but oh well) If you have ever seen it basically thats all beowulf does consistantly remind everyone who he is and how much of a badass he is. Also the naked thing was from there as well when he fights grendal he fought him naked just because the grendal was naked.

The cult of naveh im gonna have to research that because i never knew thanks for the insight.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

information trading is always useful. Thanks for the return information.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

no problem


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Really imaginative but in your next story it would be a great idea to factor in Stephen_Newman's idea of him possessing an imaginative & inamnimate object


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> Really imaginative but in your next story it would be a great idea to factor in Stephen_Newman's idea of him possessing an imaginative & inamnimate object


I am definately kicking around the idea of the mcnugget...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

koyukichan said:


> information trading is always useful. Thanks for the return information.


K i did some research on it 

Naveh is actually some type of dark deitey in a FRPG game called Harn. 
It has this elaborate religion built in it that contains multiple gods and what not some are dark and evil and some are good. What I find funny is I created this evil char. daemon and named her after an evil fictional god unknowingly.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this, its great! :grin:

Maybe next time they can go to a pub, a proper english pub. where lucuis meets one of loyalist primarches who has stopped by for a pint.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Let's just hope it's not Vulkan...


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Great stuff! I definitely like the Lucius bits so do more of those!

Maybe try to get the thousand suns involved a bit deceiving kharn and lucius to go butcher some ^&*$


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I demand more! *MORE!*


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

KILL KILL MAIM BURN!

more! more  

++rep


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ill be adding more to this thread later on as soon as Im not so busy all the time and Im letting the recent Lucius shenanigans calm down a lil


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> Mort. – Ok that’s it this is over Folks out there watching tonight let this be a lesson to you. When you must you use a power just say no to warp time if used too much well see for yourselves.
> Drachus continues to wave his hand in the air over and over yelling WARPTIME.


Its funny cause its True. WARPTIME and poor Spores Caemons DP get beaten up by my C:CSM DP. :laugh: Good time good times. 


On a side note: Fighting Naked is the best way. Till you lose that all important part between the legs.


----------



## chaoz2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

dont think ive laughed that much in ages. now to model an army of lucius marines.


----------

